# CO2 Gas Chamber Instructions



## FNQ_Snake (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello all, well it has been a while since I started a thread on this board; however, I have been reading quite a few posts. Firstly let me say welcome to all our new members. Wow, you turn your back for a minute and a heap of new guys turn up. That is excellent not only for APS, but for herpetology as a whole.

Now into the nitty gritty of this post. I have read a number of posts recently on APS regarding culling rats and mice and questions are normally "How do I kill my rats?" or "What method do you use?". Firstly let me say that if you intend to breed rats/mice for the consumption of your animals then please remember *YOU WILL HAVE TO KILL THE BABIES!!!* Too many people purchase rats/mice with the intention of feeding the offspring to their animals and then when the day comes to culling the baby rats/mice many people opt out and then they have just scored themselves 14 new "pets".

Anyway, I'll probably cop a flame or four hundred for that last paragraph, but if you do not have the stomach for manually culling baby rats/mice then please forgo purchasing rats/mice as "food factories". I have researched many methods of culling rats/mice in the most humane way possible, but it wasn't until I had to go away for a few weeks, with a dwindling supply in the "morgue" as my wife calls the freezer, that I realised she would have to cull some rats/mice for my ever growing collection while I was away. I also had babies growing but at the wrong size for what I needed them for so culling before I went was out of the question.

Now I used to use the pinch and push method (placing the




rat/mouse in my hand - like holding a candle with the



rat/mouse facing away fom me. I then pushed forward on the back of the head until I felt the seperation of the spinal cord/column with the base of the skull). This method proved messy as most



rats/mice had cases of bowel evacuation occur so urine and faeces covered hands meant the



rat/mouse had to be washed in water thoroughly before freezing.

Another method that is used is the knock method (I for one do not employ, advocate or like this method). This method entails grasping the rat/mouse by the back legs and swinging the rat/mouse onto a hard surface with the hope that the force behind the swing is enough to cause death by fracturing the skull and forcing massive trauma into the brain (alternatively a hammer or other heavy object can be used). This method has its negatives in that a miss means scaring the animal, a slight hit means a broken bone causing the rat/mouse a lot of unnecessary pain, and a proper hit against a hard surface may not be sufficient to cause the death of the rat/mouse.

A third method is the sack method. This is pretty self-explanatory, but I will explain it for you. This method involves the placing of the rats/mice into a sock, old pillow case, shopping bag, etc. The person holding the sack then swings the sack with force onto the ground. Now, in my opinion, this method is similar to the knock method with its negative aspects, so I will not go into them again. 

Now, my preferred method now-a-days is the CO2 Gas Method. I find this method to be the most humane method when culling my rats/mice. I simply use a soda stream machine for the ease of use. This is mainly due to the fact that I don't have to try and make a messy bi-carb soda and vinegar CO2 bag and hose setup. I simply connect some windscreen washer hose (purchased from an automotive shop for about 70c a meter) to the CO2 "injecter" of the Soda Stream machine. 

I then run that hose into a T-Piece I have positioned and siliconed in place in the one litre Sistema (or equivalent) plastic container. That my friends is how quick and easy it is to make the CO2 Gas Chamber. The One Litre container allows up to 10 to 15 fuzzy rats and 20-25 fuzzy mice comfortably. *Ensure this container is air tight.*

In order to operate the CO2 Gas Chamber, simply depress the button twice. This will allow sufficient gas to enter the chamber and put the rats/mice to sleep and therefore allow them a "peaceful" death. If you use more than two depressions this will cause the rats/mice to instantly start suffocating. This is cruel and unnecessary. Once two depressions are done, the rats/mice will usually start going to sleep after a minute or so. I then leave them in the container for 10 minutes after this to avoid any accidental "recoveries". I can talk quite freely about this as I have done this many times and believe I have come up with the most pain-free and humane way in which to cull my rats/mice.

After all your rats/mice are dead, I usually give them a quick wash in clean water to get rid of any contaminants from the enclosure. They are then placed straight into a sandwich bag and popped into the freezer. By deep freezing the rats/mice, you are ensuring bacteria is destroyed by the sustained minus temperatures. As well as ensuring they kept fresh. For no other reason that paranoia and the love of my herps, any rat/mouse that is left after three months I throw out. 

If you do not have a Soda Stream at home, go and get a new one (you can still make drinks with it) or check out your local Pawn Brokers.

I have included some pictures for your viewing in order to better understand the setup method.

Please, if you are going to provide negative feedback, then PM me instead.

*Complete Setup*






*Hose Connection to Soda Stream






Hose T-Piece Connection











Lockable Air Tight Container






Sandwich Bags






Nicely Packaged Food






*Thanks for looking.

Cheers

Kris J. Parker


----------



## jaih (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks great, Just a quick question how much to refill the sodastream and how much did it cost to make?


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Oct 25, 2008)

Okay, the cost for a soda stream bottle is $42. Whoa!!! I here you say, but to allay your fears the cartridge is good for about 750 squirts. As for the make up. I think a soda stream brand new with cartridge and two flavours is $90. 

As for how much this one cost me:

Soda Stream - $90
Windscreen Washer Hose - 70c
Sistema Container - $2.98.
Sandwich Bags - 90c.
Silicone - $5
My time - FREE!!!

Grand total with Soda Stream is $99.58
Grand total without Soda Stream is $9.58


----------



## Lewy (Oct 25, 2008)

I have this same soda stream the bottles are exchange at Kmart for $11

Mine only cost me $50 and it came with 1 co2 bottle 

lewy


----------



## Sel (Oct 25, 2008)

Excellent instructions FNQ!!

I have already thought about breeding my own mice and using my soda stream maker, seems to be the best way to do it. And u can have Fizzy drinks aswell!! Lol
Havent used mine for ages, since the gas bottle ran out hmmm 4 years ago? lol

Anyone that hasnt got a soda stream, try ebay aswell as 2nd hand shops. No idea what they are worth new these days. Gas bottles used to be around $8-$10 to refill, but they are probably more than that now, will have to suss it out !

..sticky sticky sticky


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Oct 25, 2008)

Lewy said:


> I have this same soda stream the bottles are exchange at Kmart for $11
> 
> Mine only cost me $50 and it came with 1 co2 bottle
> 
> lewy




Ah, yeah. I forgot the exchange. I usually lose mine and have to fork out for new ones. LOL.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 25, 2008)

Sticky this ....I get asked all the time about my soda stream killing machine , so this will be good made into a sticky .
These work so well too , this morning I killed 9 small rats , all in one go , took 2 squirts and around 5-6 seconds and they were all dead , straight into a freezer bag and into the freezer ...could not easier .


----------



## Lewy (Oct 25, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> Ah, yeah. I forgot the exchange. I usually lose mine and have to fork out for new ones. LOL.


 


Yes i was quite surprised how cheep the exchange is


----------



## funcouple (Oct 25, 2008)

how long is a squirt? how many large 200grm rats could be killed with 1 squirt?


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 25, 2008)

funcouple said:


> how long is a squirt? how many large 200grm rats could be killed with 1 squirt?



A few weeks back i killed 3 old breeders that were killing their babies , they were large rats , all
in one go , with 2-3 squirts .....a squirt is probably not even a second long , this gas shoots out pretty quickly .

I think the container size will play a part too , if you have a huge container it may take more squirts to fill ti with C02 ....i use a round pasta/flour type container with a screw lid .
I would just use the minimum you could to use less gas .


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 25, 2008)

FNQ do you have a small hole in yours to allow the pressure to escape , the first time i used mine i nearly blew the container up with too many squirts , i have since drill a tiny hole in the lid to allow any excess pressure to escape and it still works the same .


----------



## funcouple (Oct 25, 2008)

ok thanx for that dickyknee


----------



## miley_take (Oct 25, 2008)

awesome....am looking into breeding for the future and was wondering about how you get the C02 and me being a bit of a softy I could handle euthanising this way


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 25, 2008)

good tip and picture show FNQ


----------



## Hsut77 (Oct 25, 2008)

They are a good set up. Here is mine I have had going for a few months.


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 25, 2008)

Great Great Great Great Great Great Great Great Great Great post. Thanks a heap.


----------



## kensai (Oct 25, 2008)

I also use this, but My soda stream was busted so I took out the vavle and srewed it directly to the end of the plastic container.
I have also found that pinkies and fuzzyies have a higher tolerence for co2.


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am guessing theree will be instructions on how to set up the drink maker thing, then you've added more so that we can cull our mice/rats? As i have been thinking about doing this once i get my two carpet pythons!


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 25, 2008)

but i may get it earlier so that i can enjoy some homemade soda while i wait for my two carpets


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 25, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> Soda Stream - $90
> Windscreen Washer Hose - 70c
> Sistema Container - $2.98.
> Sandwich Bags - 90c.
> Silicone - $5


 
The look on the rats face in the gas chamber... Pricless

Sorry I had to say it!
No I dont get enjoyment over killing them.

Great instructions FNQ, looks good.


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 25, 2008)

Sweet set up, i live near a BOC gas and gear shop. They charge $7 for a kilo of dry ice (sometimes when they are feeling generous they dont charge) . 
I put half full cup of water in a container with the mice, close the lid and they are all dead in a minute or so. Too easy, i cull bout once a month so...
$7 x 12 = $84 
It'd take a little over a year for a soda stream to save me money, then you gotta buy refills...
and of the kilo i get i probably use 50-60 grams to kill 40-50 mice! Couldn't use the lot if i tried.
And dry ice is fun to play with... 
(carefull kids)


----------



## fraser888 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sounds great. Will do, sticky!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 25, 2008)

Sure hope you don't get flamed for this post! Brilliant set-up. I'm on my way now to the shops to get my very own Soda Stream! Thanks for great system!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Oct 25, 2008)

dickyknee said:


> FNQ do you have a small hole in yours to allow the pressure to escape , the first time i used mine i nearly blew the container up with too many squirts , i have since drill a tiny hole in the lid to allow any excess pressure to escape and it still works the same .




Hi DickyKnee, I have no need for a small hole as the lid lifts up under the rubber seal as the CO2 pushes the air out then settles when the pressure equalises. Good point though. A small tap may be better than a small hole though, that way you control the gas in and out.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Oct 25, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> The look on the rats face in the gas chamber... Pricless
> 
> Sorry I had to say it!
> No I dont get enjoyment over killing them.
> ...



Ha ha, someone had to do it Dan, and I am happy it was you.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Oct 25, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> I am guessing theree will be instructions on how to set up the drink maker thing, then you've added more so that we can cull our mice/rats? As i have been thinking about doing this once i get my two carpet pythons!



I am pretty sure that this is what this thread is all about dougie.


----------



## baxtor (Oct 25, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> Hi DickyKnee, I have no need for a small hole as the lid lifts up under the rubber seal as the CO2 pushes the air out then settles when the pressure equalises. Good point though. A small tap may be better than a small hole though, that way you control the gas in and out.


You can actually buy containers with a built in valve in the lid now. I think they are designed for microwave use and the valve simply allows the pressure buildup to escape.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Oct 25, 2008)

baxtor said:


> You can actually buy containers with a built in valve in the lid now. I think they are designed for microwave use and the valve simply allows the pressure buildup to escape.



Too right, I just saw that Tupperwae make them as well. Just looking at them at the moment. Now this is what I like to see, nice comments that are helpful.

:lol:

In the next week or two, the perfect CO2 Gas Chamber will hopefulyl be created.

Cheers

Kris


----------



## Lockie (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers for that FNQ - I went up to K-Mart yesterday after reading this, and they have the whole sodastream setup for $49. You get the machine, a full bottle of CO2, and 2 plastic drink bottles.

The one thing that wasn't included was the sodastream drink flavourings - it is a bit upsetting as my jungles will now have to have plain rats for dinner... they had their hearts set on cola-flavoured rodents.

regards,
Lockie


----------



## ilikeshingles (Oct 26, 2008)

mebebrian said:


> Sweet set up, i live near a BOC gas and gear shop. They charge $7 for a kilo of dry ice (sometimes when they are feeling generous they dont charge) .
> I put half full cup of water in a container with the mice, close the lid and they are all dead in a minute or so. Too easy, i cull bout once a month so...
> $7 x 12 = $84
> It'd take a little over a year for a soda stream to save me money, then you gotta buy refills...
> ...


You can also Hire Bottles of CO2 from a BOC gas shop, like big metal welding bottles but im sure they would have smaller sizes. If i remember correctly my dad hired one for somthing like $70 for a big sized one, then you just take it back when its finished, Which would last for ages


----------



## Hetty (Oct 26, 2008)

The annual hire on a bottle from BOC is about $120, plus $40ish for the gas, and you need a regulator, that's about $100.


----------



## Lewy (Oct 26, 2008)

Hetty said:


> The annual hire on a bottle from BOC is about $120, plus $40ish for the gas, and you need a regulator, that's about $100.


 

Well that makes the little soda stream unit very affordable IMO


----------



## ilikeshingles (Oct 26, 2008)

Hetty said:


> The annual hire on a bottle from BOC is about $120, plus $40ish for the gas, and you need a regulator, that's about $100.


My bad, I seem to remember $70 somehow though, owel


----------



## cougars (Oct 26, 2008)

Great setup FNQ  Glad you took the time and effort.How well does it work on pinkies?


----------



## Lewy (Oct 26, 2008)

cougars said:


> Great setup FNQ  Glad you took the time and effort.How well does it work on pinkies?


 

No dont use on pinky's, To kill pinky's Just throw hard on to a tile floor do it so the back of the head hits first - dead first time everytime - no mess 

Co2 is not a good way to kill pinkies as it take a very long time for them to die (Not good). Their breathing rate is slow / shallow so they dont breath it in fast enough for a quick kill

Lewy


----------



## Hetty (Oct 26, 2008)

Lewy said:


> Well that makes the little soda stream unit very affordable IMO



Yes, it does. When I was looking, I went to k-mart and their soda stream units were $200, so I opted for the BOC system. It's paying itself off quickly though.


----------



## paulw6676 (Oct 26, 2008)

I think its the best idea but mum wont let me


----------



## kensai (Oct 26, 2008)

I have seen soda streams in cash converters many times, go for next to nothing


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 26, 2008)

Just got my Soda Stream off ebay for $23. Came with a refillable steel bottle instead of the swap out aluminium ones. I'm stoked, tired of the bloody hands!


----------



## PhilK (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't breed my own rodents, but if I did I would use this set up before even considering any others. Make this sucker a sticky.

Quick question though, can you cull them and feed them straight to your animal immediately? I wouldn't have a clue, so sorry if I'm asking a dumb question.


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 26, 2008)

My friend works at target and happened to take about 4 Soda Stream things.

If I could convert them into CO2 chambers do you reckon I would be able to sell them cheaply to people on APS?


----------



## rob74 (Oct 26, 2008)

can u use da soda strem on pinkie rats


----------



## PhilK (Oct 26, 2008)

rob74 said:


> can u use da soda strem on pinkie rats



Read the thread before asking questions.



Lewy said:


> No dont use on pinky's, To kill pinky's Just throw hard on to a tile floor do it so the back of the head hits first - dead first time everytime - no mess
> 
> Co2 is not a good way to kill pinkies as it take a very long time for them to die (Not good). Their breathing rate is slow / shallow so they dont breath it in fast enough for a quick kill
> 
> Lewy



That reply is on the same page as your question mate


----------



## kensai (Oct 26, 2008)

No you CANNOT use CO2 on pinkie or fuzzies, they breath to slowly and have to higher tolerence to CO2


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 26, 2008)

I have actually finally become"alright" with the fact of feeding young rats lol


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Oct 26, 2008)

PhilK said:


> I don't breed my own rodents, but if I did I would use this set up before even considering any others. Make this sucker a sticky.
> 
> Quick question though, can you cull them and feed them straight to your animal immediately? I wouldn't have a clue, so sorry if I'm asking a dumb question.



Not a dumb question at all mate. Yes you can feed them directly to your animal so long as they are kept in a clean environment. I have seen some rat/mice breeders keep there rats/mice in qoeful conditions. I always give my guys freshly killed rats/mice and dump the rest in the freezer.



rob74 said:


> can u use da soda strem on pinkie rats



Yes you can. Yes, their breathing rate is slower however they will absorb it in the same way. The good thing about pinky rats/mice is they are usually asleep fairly quickly. I know some people have quick kills in their CO2 Gas Chambers, but they are suffocating them with CO2. I tend to gradually increase the CO2 levels in order to make the rats/mice fall asleep then suffocate whilst they are asleep.



Ersatz said:


> My friend works at target and happened to take about 4 Soda Stream things.
> 
> If I could convert them into CO2 chambers do you reckon I would be able to sell them cheaply to people on APS?



Ha ha, probably not mate. By the time you factor in your cut and postage and the risk of ut getting broken in the mail I think it would be cheaper and easier to build one yourself. It only takes about 10 minutes and next to no handy man skills.

Cheers

Kris


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 26, 2008)

I really loved the idea of this gas thing, as i told mum about breeding rats for our snake/s and she said how will you gas them with Co2 and now i have the answer


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad it has helped you Dougie.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Oct 29, 2008)

Just to get an idea, how many people have used this system before?


----------



## repam (Oct 29, 2008)

Great thread. Within 20 minutes had the old sodastream out of the cupboard, tupperware container set up and was gassing rats.Still testing as to which size container is right for my purposes but think i will have two sizes for small and big kills.For months i have been trying to find a more humane and cleaner way of killing my rats,after ringing BOC and getting prices thought i would be stuck with knocking the poor things on the head.
So this thread has been an absolute peice of gold.well done.Make it a sticky

Cheers Mark


----------



## KaneMortlock (Oct 30, 2008)

Agreed. This thread is gold. Thank you very much. I was just getting desensitised to smashing them. I'd rather retain my humanity!

Thanks again!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Oct 30, 2008)

No worries at all guys. Thanks for the great comments.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Nov 13, 2008)

FNQ_Snake..great explanation of things!! Thanks for posting.

I must say, before I even started keeping snakes as pets I worked as a research assisstant to a supervisor that culled rats and mice on a daily basis for a major university for neurological research. When I worked there for a bit, it started to become my job. We got taught to cull rats and mice many different ways for many different reasons after their passing-the main way was pinch and pull with mice. Initially, it was hard to grasp, but it then you sort of got the hang of it.

It would probably be difficult for me to do that line of work again. From reading this thread, I like this method so much better and therefore appreciate this way of culling rodents.

Thanks again FNQ_Snake.

Settle


----------



## Camo (Nov 13, 2008)

Great idea but i dont think it beats an actual Co2 bottle :lol:

I suppose if you only have a few or only do it every now and then it would be great.


----------



## Chimera (Nov 13, 2008)

Camo said:


> Great idea but i dont think it beats an actual Co2 bottle :lol:
> 
> I suppose if you only have a few or only do it every now and then it would be great.



Ditto, when you're culling 15-30 rats a go it's worth getting a larger bottle


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Nov 13, 2008)

Not at all, this method does up to 20 at a time (weaners I am talking about). Adult rats the max I have done it four at a time, same results.


----------



## Nagraj (Nov 13, 2008)

Oooooohhhh, I've been using the CO2 bottle to bash them on the head. I see my mistake now!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Nov 14, 2008)

Ha ha, good one.


----------



## macj81 (Nov 26, 2008)

does anyone know where to get the older steel soda stream bottles filled, your assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Dec 3, 2008)

You should be able to take them to K-mart or Big W for exchange. I think they are only about $9 for an exchange.


----------



## Brigsy (Dec 27, 2008)

Just put some of the cash i got 4 x-mas into buying a soda stream $57 dollars with 2 bottles gas and 6 little flavors. (last one there) Been making drinks already lol Dual purpose gotta love it. Thanx 4 the idea


----------



## shlanger (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been gassing my rodents for yonks, with co2! Thus, I refer to my rodent facility as "Mauschwitz"!


----------



## snakelady-viper (Dec 27, 2008)

I have something similar but I use the co2 bottles for the wig welder cost $39 have gased over 600 weaner rats on one bottle. Also had to purchase a regulator cost of $60 this came with the plastic hose all you need is the click clack container. All you need is a count of 15 seconds with the gas on then its good night.


----------



## shona (Dec 30, 2008)

Great post 

I did a bit of research about different cylinder sizes - thought I may as well share to save others the effort.

** Soda stream cylinder 312g*
- available as package with Soda Stream machine from Big W, Kmart, Ebay, sodastream.com.au, etc (cheapest I've seen for the package is Big W $57, most expensive Ebay $110). The 40L written on the pack is in regard to how many litres of drink it can fizz, not the capacity of the cylinder. Refills about $10

** Ozito cylinder 540g*
- part of the Ozito co2 kit (for powering tools). Kit with regulator, cylinder & hose is $150 from Bunnings. Cost of cylinder alone is $79. Refills about $18

** 750g cylinder*
- available from one of my local aquarium stores (Aquotix), includes regulator. $150. Refills about $20

** Soda stream large cylinder 780g*
- available from sodastream.com.au for $70. Only fits some Soda Stream machines. The 100L written on the pack is in regard to how many litres of drink it can fizz, not the capacity of the cylinder. Refills $30

** 2.3kg cylinder*
- available from many homebrew stores (eg westbrew.com.au) for about $230. Refills $25
*
* bigger cylinders include 4.5kg and 6.8kg*
available from many homebrew stores including mykegonlegs.com.au and westbrew.com.au. prices around $280-350. Refills about $25 for the 4.5kg and $45-50 for the 6.8kg.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Dec 30, 2008)

Good bit a research there mate. Thanks for that. Well done.


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Dec 30, 2008)

Great detail and effort you went to there FNQ, very handy to know...thanks.

Just wanted to know though were you would get those little white t-peices from?

Thanks again.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi mate, most automotive shops sell them. Just ask for windscreen washer hose fittings.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 4, 2009)

sitapythons said:


> Just wanted to know though were you would get those little white t-peices from?


 
Bunnings: if I remember correctly, they're in the watering system aisle in with all the hoses etc for about 71c-$1.13 for the BIG sizes. But don't quote me on price, they're around that price though!!! Probably could get them cheaper.


----------



## kakariki (Jan 9, 2009)

I was about to embark on a search for a d-i-y gas chamber but then I was told about this thread. Didn't see it before. I am hopeless when it comes to killing anything. Too soft, I think. I have printed your instructions out & added them to my growing file. Thanks Kris!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jan 10, 2009)

No worries at all Kakariki. No problems, glad to be of some help.

;-)


----------



## Daryl_H (Mar 26, 2009)

toatal champ.....


----------



## haymista (Apr 6, 2009)

FNQ_Snake said:


> By the time you factor in your cut and postage and the risk of ut getting broken in the mail I think it would be cheaper and easier to build one yourself. It only takes about 10 minutes and next to no handy man skills.
> Cheers
> Kris


 
Your talking bout the tap right? how would you do that?
cheers


----------



## reptilemanor (Aug 13, 2009)

After I wipe the tears from my eyes, (from laughing at the comments in this thread), I have to say, awesome, I've been looking for a CO2 setup, only one question, anyone know how to do a bigger CO2 setup?
I have a large collection and need to do quite a few at a time.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Mar 25, 2010)

Where have the pics gone?


----------



## holden08 (Apr 2, 2010)

hi dont really know if this is true but i heard the co2 can stay in rats lungs and can harm the snakes i dont think it would stay in long enuf


----------



## AUSHERP (May 8, 2010)

i dont think the co2 would harm the snakes. everyone culls their rodents with co2, safest and most humane.


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 7, 2011)

where are all the pictures???


----------



## saximus (Feb 7, 2011)

Probably too old to still be available. There is still a good pic on the bottom of the first page showing the same setup as most people seem to use


----------



## Indysmum (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree, this would be the kindest, less messy method.I have no plans to be culling, however I do like to be prepaired. I keep rats as pets not food >.<. However, id rather have a soda stream on hand for emergency than big wait to get into vet who maynot do it in as nice a method and the poor animals suffered in meantime.
Maybe I just have sick humor, but I even had good giggle at few comments on this thread haha 
Im hoping ill stumble across local breeder too(mornington area Melb), even if its just personal use breeder who may come across some unusual markings or whatnot I could have chance get my hands on! I couldnt breed enough to have that chance lucky mutation, too hard to find that many homes for rodents and couldnt cull just cause wrong colour or whatever >.< 
Maybe I should start feed my kids rattachowmein for dinner


----------



## her_xr6t (May 1, 2011)

holden08 said:


> hi dont really know if this is true but i heard the co2 can stay in rats lungs and can harm the snakes i dont think it would stay in long enuf


 
Not true at all, you see the the last breath is a exhale and when the heart stops the lungs deflate.
good question tho.
Btw I'm off to Kmart for a cylinder and a tub to set up one of these, I wasn't to keen on the dry ice method as you can clearly tell the rats are gasping for air.
FNQ_snake......your the man lol


----------



## saximus (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought I'd post this in here rather than make a new thread. Does anyone find that the animals freak out from the noise of the gas hissing into the chamber? I was thinking of maybe making a diffuser type thing so the gas doesn't scare them so much but don't really know how I'd go about making it


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 20, 2011)

saximus said:


> I thought I'd post this in here rather than make a new thread. Does anyone find that the animals freak out from the noise of the gas hissing into the chamber? I was thinking of maybe making a diffuser type thing so the gas doesn't scare them so much but don't really know how I'd go about making it


 Mine don't seem to notice but an aquarium air-stone may minimize the noise


----------



## saximus (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah that's a good idea. We might even have one of them laying around. Cheers Fuscus


----------



## blakehose (Jul 11, 2011)

A few pictures of my small setup. Hopefully it's helpful to some! I got the Soda Stream for free (brand new), so was stoked with that. 

You can see in the second picture that i've attached a little hose clamp to make sure the tubing doesn't come off, as it wasn't a super tight fit. In the third photo, there is a little hole on the right of the box, so that it allows excess pressure out, whilst still getting the job done.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's my soda stream it serves 2 purposes


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 12, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Here's my soda stream it serves 2 purposes


They have a second purpose ! :shock:
Next you will be telling us rats can live for three years


----------



## Rattler (Aug 23, 2011)

I found out that the sistema containers or at least my one aint airtight...

[video=youtube_share;JyBUo0PIO00]http://youtu.be/JyBUo0PIO00[/video]


----------



## DeadCricket (Oct 1, 2011)

All these different ways! I've always drowned them with a wire basket pushed into a bin on water. I've heard it stores extra water etc whilst frozen therefore helps to hydrate your snake. 

This idea may help people having trouble with pinkies etc


----------



## saximus (Oct 1, 2011)

Drowning isn't generally accepted as a humane method


----------



## DeadCricket (Oct 1, 2011)

Ahh ok. I haven't really looked into it. As far as I see it, its all just natural course.


----------



## PMyers (Nov 3, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> FNQ do you have a small hole in yours to allow the pressure to escape , the first time i used mine i nearly blew the container up with too many squirts , i have since drill a tiny hole in the lid to allow any excess pressure to escape and it still works the same .



A small hole in the lid should not hurt the process; CO2 being heavier than air, it would settle to the bottom of the container fairly quickly.

EDIT: I really should check the dates of the previous posts before reviving the fallen...


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 3, 2011)

Wouldn't it be just as effective to put the rodent into a empty cleaned peanut butter jar and screw the lid on tight so it's airtight and leave it to consume the O2 in the jar and to expire ?

You could of cause get siome Oxygen scrubber packs http://www.agmcontainer.com/desiccantcity/pdfs/OxygenAbsorbers.pdf
and dump one of these in with rodents to accelerate the process. 

No need for CO2 bottles or plumbing to get to the CO2 into the "gas chamber" and probably a lot cheaper.


----------



## mikey_mike (Nov 3, 2011)

PMyers said:


> A small hole in the lid should not hurt the process; CO2 being heavier than air, it would settle to the bottom of the container fairly quickly.
> 
> Unless the container is airtight the gases will diffuse down their concentration gradient to equilibrate the concentrations inside & outside the sealed containers. If this were not so we would all be walking around in a thin layer of CO2, underneath a layer of O2 underneath a layer of N2. There would be a layer of methane covering my bedroom floor in the morning.
> If you have a small hole in the top the system could be improved by adding an airlock - a cheap piece of beer brewng equipment.
> ...


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 3, 2011)

mikey_mike said:


> PMyers said:
> 
> 
> > A small hole in the lid should not hurt the process; CO2 being heavier than air, it would settle to the bottom of the container fairly quickly.
> ...


----------



## Rattler (Nov 7, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Wouldn't it be just as effective to put the rodent into a empty cleaned peanut butter jar and screw the lid on tight so it's airtight and leave it to consume the O2 in the jar and to expire?


Ummmm yeah.......No


----------



## wokka (Nov 7, 2011)

It is important to add CO2 quickly to achieve humane euthanasia. If only a small amout of Co2 is added then the animal will eventually sufficate but over a long period which causes concern. A large amount of CO2 in the container, will not be diluted by the exhaled air from the animals in the container, but if the container is overfull with animals the large amount of exhaled air (which still contains some oxygen) will dilute the C)2 and the animals will linger on..


----------



## apprenticegnome (Nov 13, 2011)

I haven't gone through every post in this discussion so If I bring up anything thats already been mentioned I apologise. I saw a post about a sistema container leaking under water when filled with constant air. Giving that you are pumping Co2 in then I thought maybe it would be expelling mainly oxygen under pressure and the lid reseals when equalised to prevent drawing oxygen back in ensuring a quicker kill (just a thought). I just built mine and found it extremely effective. I did note from my first attempt though that trying to get multiple rats into a flat container was near impossible as they were trying to get out as I added the next. I bought a 1.8l sisteema tube container (like a spagetti container). I can drop the hoppers in individually and then turn the conatiner on its side when sealed so they aren't cramped on the bottom of the tube. Worked very efficiently.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 13, 2011)

apprenticegnome said:


> I haven't gone through every post in this discussion so If I bring up anything thats already been mentioned I apologise. I saw a post about a sistema container leaking under water when filled with constant air. Giving that you are pumping Co2 in then I thought maybe it would be expelling mainly oxygen under pressure and the lid reseals when equalised to prevent drawing oxygen back in ensuring a quicker kill (just a thought). I just built mine and found it extremely effective. I did note from my first attempt though that trying to get multiple rats into a flat container was near impossible as they were trying to get out as I added the next. I bought a 1.8l sisteema tube container (like a spagetti container). I can drop the hoppers in individually and then turn the conatiner on its side when sealed so they aren't cramped on the bottom of the tube. Worked very efficiently.



Very clever! I use a 7L container to gas 6-7 adults at a time, always a hilarious juggling act to get them all in. 

My inlet is on the bottom of the container, to push the lighter oxygen up. This oygen escapes through the lid seal, no extra holes required. When the pressure inside equalizes, the lid re-seals. This creates it's own airlock system. 3 quick pumps of CO2 and the rats are out in 8 seconds every time. As Wokka pointed out, flood the chamber with CO2, the whole process is over in a flash that way, rather than a slow, drawn out suffocation.

Peanut butter container and let animal slowly suffocate? FFS, give your head a shake! Drowning is less humane than gassing, and you can get the hydration boost when you defrost your rodents in water. If you don't dry them off, several grams of excess water remain trapped in the fur.


----------



## Herpaderpa (Dec 8, 2011)

I bought a 3.5L microwave container with the pressure valve on top... This will be my chamber and should fit a few rats in it comfortably without having them popcorning out all over the place before the lid closes... my question is, how many squirts of the sodastream will be needed for a humane peaceful sleep->death process?
I mean, no doubt I will work it out eventually, I just don't want to have to put any rats through my trial and error process. 

Cheers


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Dec 8, 2011)

hi there has anyone used gas from a bbq gas bottle as i have been told this works as well


----------



## daveandem2011 (Dec 8, 2011)

shlanger said:


> I've been gassing my rodents for yonks, with co2! Thus, I refer to my rodent facility as "Mauschwitz"!



LMFAO best thing i have heard all week!!! tears of laughter rolling down cheeks


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 10, 2011)

I apologise if this question has come up before but has anyone culled rabbits with this system and a larger tub? 
Thanks Mark


----------



## wokka (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes, we use it on Mice, Rats, Rabbits, Quail, Chickens.


----------



## Freakish13 (Feb 1, 2012)

Would i need to drill a small hole to release the pressure?


----------



## saximus (Feb 1, 2012)

Freakish13 said:


> Would i need to drill a small hole to release the pressure?



Yes. Or you could just leave a corner of the lid not completely closed while you fill it with gas. CO2 is heavier than air so you won't lose much as long as whatever opening you have is in the top


----------



## Shaggz (Feb 2, 2012)

excellent sticky, my only problem with it is that the pics don't work anymore. I think it is good to share good humane ways of doing something that most people would rather not think of.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 2, 2012)

bam! been looking for this thread.


----------



## waikare (Mar 20, 2012)

could you use this system to kill Quail


----------



## Goth-Girl (Apr 13, 2012)

Awsome!!!! I Love APS Learning everytime I come here...
..Thanks Heaps Guys..Cloe..


----------



## campbell72010 (Apr 18, 2012)

Just made one of these today. Looks the goods.
Now to wait for my rats to have pups to test it out!!


----------



## MotherBear (May 9, 2012)

You dont happen to have a diagram available at all?


----------



## saximus (May 9, 2012)

There is a photo on post #15 on page 1


----------



## Kitarsha (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for this being a sticky - home CO2 system is a go here as of today


----------

